# The Un-Cola



## jmyers63 (Sep 5, 2011)

We are undergoing a major purging around here, and having "discussions" on what items to clear out. (Anyone want an aquarium?). One of the items we came across were several old cases of 7-Up bottles on the original wooden cases. When we discussed further, my wife asked if they could be used for wine. And then mentioned they could be loaded into the 1960s Pepsi machine to be chilled.

Long story short -I think we're going to be serving our Pee 16 ounces at a a time!


----------



## Julie (Sep 6, 2011)

No I don't want an aquarium but I love your idea on the pee.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 10, 2011)

What a great deal. A 1960 pop machine would likely sell bottles for 25 cents or less. Sounds like a great deal for an ice-cold bottle of Skeeter Pee. I predict your machine will "sell out" in a hurry.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 11, 2011)

Great idea!! Those bottles were made to be reused too... good and sturdy!

No thanks on the aquarium.

Debbie


----------



## jmyers63 (Sep 26, 2011)

Okay, I ended up bottling my batch last night. The odor had faded, but not completely gone away; but it tastes great. I thought, what's the worst thing that could happen, I end up pouring it out of the bottles and wasting a few bottle caps? 

I ended up with about 24 in 7UP bottles, about 18 in SunCrest bottles, and the rest in the old Squirt bottles with the spiral fluted sides (my favorites). And my Pepsi machine is supposed to be fixed this week and operational by the weekend. Once I add these and a few "barley pops" in Root Beer bottles, we should be set.

On a side note, I sent a bottle of Skeeter Pee with my wife to her "Tea" group last night. The wine drinkers were less than impressed, but the beer and vodka drinkers loved it. Maybe that will change as it ages, but if not - it's more for me.

I'm already planning to start a batch of lemon/lime Pee in the next few weeks and get ready for next summer. Hopefully I can figure out the aroma issue this time and impress everyone.

Thanks to everyone for their imput.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 27, 2011)

Hmmmm.... can't imagine high-brow wine drinkers having trouble drinking Pee out of a squirt bottle. A squirt bottle sounds like it was made for Pee. Too funny.


----------



## docanddeb (Sep 28, 2011)

My Elder Pee is perking right along on schedule. I used that 39# of Elderberries to death. Tonight we say a prayer as we dump them in the compost pile.

Debbie


----------

